# Scratch built Eldar Hornet



## Nick1080 (Oct 8, 2010)

Finally managed to realise an idea I've been kicking around for years.

Here's my take on a variant pattern of Eldar hornet:




























I made the basic structure using a 3D printing machine we have at work. The top and bottom halves were CAD modelled up in Solidworks and then printed in PLA plastic, with the top half clad in plasticard and a cockpit from Falcon turret blended in with putty. Then I just added the pulse lasers and the engine exhausts (which are made with Night spinner bits).

You can see the layers left by the 3D print process in this pic of the underside:










And here it is sitting next to a Forge World hornet:










I'm pretty pleased with it, most definitely doing to be seeing what else 40k related I can get away with printing at work! 


Nick.


----------



## Okysho (Oct 19, 2011)

This is incredible!!

A 3-D printer you say? I wish I had that resource. That looks quite astounding!


----------



## underachiever (Aug 9, 2011)

wow, nice work, Interesting to see 3d printing coming more common. Very nicely done.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I need to get a job to have access to a 3D printer those look great and I hate eldar stuff so nicely done sir.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I so want to buy one, more and more now.


----------

